
Show HN: React-Instantsearch, HOC Oriented UI Library in React - bobylito
https://community.algolia.com/instantsearch.js/react/
======
vvoyer
We would love to get some feedback on the API we went with and the choices we
made. Have a look at the guide:
[https://community.algolia.com/instantsearch.js/react/guide/](https://community.algolia.com/instantsearch.js/react/guide/)

------
bobylito
There is also a blog post about the motivation for generalizing HOC's for UI
behavior [https://blog.algolia.com/harnassing-apis-with-react-a-
differ...](https://blog.algolia.com/harnassing-apis-with-react-a-different-
approach/) :)

